# Skil Router table 570



## akarc (Jul 30, 2008)

Anyone know what routers will work on the Skil Router Table 570?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi akarc

You may want to read the link below 

http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...ng-bosch-1617evspk-skil-570-router-table.html

==========


akarc said:


> Anyone know what routers will work on the Skil Router Table 570?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums akarc.


----------

